# Need advice on problem in week 5



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 31, 2016)

Ok a real good friend of mine with 20 plus years of growing is having a crazy problem. His room is very clean and very well controlled. 8 light room , Rockwool drip system . The genetics are known and been grown before. 

It seems the plants on the right Rez are having a very odd problem. The buds are not growing and are shrivelling up going brown. I will post pics when I get them uploaded. The plants are growing well and are a good color but the buds are not growing. The plants on the other Rez are fine . Except 2 plants he put on that side that came from the other side.
He mentioned that the mothers were not 100% when he took the clones but even the clones I gave him have " AIDS" now. We are stumped.

What would cause buts not to grow but the rest of the plant? 
Pictures to follow


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2016)

:bump:Bump  I don't know about drip systems..

Hushpuppy? THG?


----------



## kaotik (Feb 1, 2016)

looking forward to the pics.,
it's not mold eh?
the roots look healthy?

odd the plant looks good, but the buds don't.. all i can think off the top of my head is botrytis.. but i kinda doubt it; you guys would know.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 1, 2016)

definitely need to see some pics on that one. It almost sounds like a pathogen or a genetic malfunction.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hope these work
cant get the stupid CPU to work. 

View attachment Crop ** 1.jpg


View attachment crop ** 2.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 1, 2016)

more
Looks like a virus or a mutation
it is affecting the healthy clones I gave him on the same rez but they are not as bad 

View attachment DSCN0419.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2016)

What do the leaves look like when they aren't under HPS? what is the color? Is there varigation in the color on the leaves?   Very interesting and horrifying.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 1, 2016)

Rose.
The plants look good. That's the scary part.

Just the buds looks eaten and very small. These are known strains . That 3rd pic is C99. Week 5 looks like ****


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2016)

I assume you looked at them with a loupe and didn't see any insects or mold?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes scoped with multiple scopes even one that connects to a computer.

I have 4 clones from one of the mothers part of me wants to throw them away and pasrt of me wants to see if it happens to mine.

Need input this is for a medical garden for patients very sad and need to find out WHY so it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes it sounds pretty scary... your friend will become the expert when you figure it out.. I wonder if Duck knows?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 2, 2016)

stank will teach you guys
its called " Dudding" its from broad mites russet mites. they eat the bud flowers and are even worse then spider mites. 150+ plants taken to the dump. only super rare phenos were kept and put in a super strict retuine.

Watch out for this it is the worst bug known to MJ


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 2, 2016)

That is very interesting. I would not have thought bugs from just looking at those buds. Fortunately I have never had to deal with anything other than fungus gnats and thrips so my experience is weak where infestations are concerned.
How did you figure that out?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 2, 2016)

ok this will sound conceded but . I was invited over to take a look and as soon as I walked in the room I was like " Holly F you got russet mites like meddicropper" medicropper is a huge youtube grower who just went threw this same problem.

my buddy with 20+ years was in denial BIG TIME. so I took pics and said I would research it for him.
I did and it all points to Mites.

made my buddy go in just as lights were going on as the bugs hate heat and sure enough feasting on the nug hairs were the little %$#[email protected]

my buddy is taking a HUGE hit 2 production sites down.

now I'm super paranoid my veg tent is getting avid 3 times now


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 2, 2016)

That's not conceited at all. You saw stuff and remembered the symptoms and then passed on the knowledge. You could've been wrong as it was something not real familiar to you from personal experience, but personal enough that the images stayed with you so that you were 99% sure. And it proved itself out. Good catch and call


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 2, 2016)

Awesome. How do broad mites show themselves in veg????


----------



## umbra (Feb 2, 2016)

its funny as I was reading this, I was thinking russet mites in the back of my head


----------



## DirtyDiana (Feb 2, 2016)

Do these Russets appear in veg, or just the flower stage?


----------



## umbra (Feb 2, 2016)

all stages


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2016)

I found these mites on my clones i got from another state...YUCK, i just ordered Neoseiulus fallacis - 1,000   beneficial mites... woohoo.


----------



## kaotik (Feb 3, 2016)

^disgusting.
i assume these are for sick patients too eh? (is it med only still? or can rec walk in and buy clones?)

i was always envious of y'all walking into a store and buying any clone.. now i don't think i'd never do it even if i could, with the crap that comes with them  

these mites are popping up everywhere i read. bloody pathetic these idiots keep passing this crap around spreading it.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2016)

Kaotik, this was actually a clone from a friend that didn't know he had it. I didn't know i had it until he told me and I still didn't see them... I see them now.. The beneficals should be the ticket as the SNS sure hasn't worked.  I am tempted to throw everything away,but I need to keep harlequin, as it is the go to meds... So i will spend 60 bucks and probably have to do it a second time... these don't web or look like spider mites...they are brown and have a long body...YUCK... I will get um... I am up for battle.


----------



## kaotik (Feb 3, 2016)

read that wrong, thought it was a disp clone 
best of luck on the frontline rose (you too stank)
all i've heard of these little bastards; i'd be shtting myself and likely cleaning house. *thankfully have no experience with them, and hope to never


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2016)

Umbra says they are russet mites and very hard to get rid of... I am on it Kaotik. thank you for commiserating. Probably will do another dose of the good bugs if needed.. expensive to overnight beneficials.


----------



## bud88 (Feb 4, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> I found these mites on my clones i got from another state...YUCK, i just ordered Neoseiulus fallacis - 1,000   beneficial mites... woohoo.



Sorry to hear that about the clones Rose.. as far as the beneficial mites, what happens to them when you have a harvest? Will they be in your flowers? Or is there a way for you to make sure they aren't?


----------



## superman (Feb 4, 2016)

Man, that's a bummer!!!!! I can catch spider mites early by spotting the white spots on the leaves where they feed on the chlorophyll. But a mite that feeds on the buds is not as easy. Just wondering what the heck they eat until flowering??
  I know a lot of folks may not like these products but the most effective way I've found to eliminate pests is a couple good shots of Pyrethrum, which stuns their nervous system, and a good dose of Tetrasan. 
 For the tuff suckers that made it and the eggs, wait a day or two for the eggs to hatch and flood, I mean FLOOD, the area with CO2 for a few hours. They won't live long if they can't breath!!!
  Good luck to you and your buddy!
  Peace, Superman


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 4, 2016)

The beneficials will eat the mites and when there isn't anymore to eat they will die.:~(.. My plants are in veg and they are eating the very tiny baby leaves where the buds would be.

I recognize spider mites but these guys hid for a long while... i was not diligent.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 4, 2016)

Rose, Have you tried the Azomax soil drench? it works quite well for the Thrips and fungus gnats that I have had. It works pretty good on the bugs that eat the leaves because when you drench with it, the bugs don't just move to other plants or hide, they stay put and continue eating. The Azomax goes inside the plant to every part and the bugs eat it and first quit breeding, then die. Then 2 weeks after the last dose, the plant metabolizes the Neem extract in the Azomax and you never know it was there.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 5, 2016)

I never thought I'd be happy to _only_ have spider mites.  These things sound nasty.

Hush are you talking about Azamax?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 5, 2016)

Thank you Hush, maybe i will treat before the beneficials get here. One plant looks to be dying.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 6, 2016)

Lol, yeah THG, Azamax. :doh: I always misspell that.


----------

